# Suspension



## simon_87 (Mar 22, 2008)

i have a 1995 nissan maxima that i want to lower by 1.25-1.5" but i want to maintain a comfortable ride qaulity since i dont use the car for racing or any extreme driving. so i was wondering if anybody knows any good brand/type of suspension kits that are fairly inexpensive?


----------



## joeb's01max (Jul 8, 2008)

Go with Tokico Illuninas.. Adjustable struts there great!! and as far as the springs, I have progress springs there just OK but def, get adjustables!!


----------

